# Solution for waterlogged nails?



## Elevyn (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely nail ladies- I need your help!

I was wondering if there was any way to stop my nails from getting waterlogged. Whenever I take a shower, go swimming or get them wet for more than a few seconds the tips of my nails go clear and become really soft. After a while they go back to being white and a little harder but it takes a really long time, like if I have a shower at night they'll be back to normal by morning or if I have a shower in the morning they'll be white by evening. It's kind of a problem if I go swimming then for the rest of the day have yukky nails or if I have a shower in the morning instead of at night. Is there any way to stop them going clear and soft or at least get them back to white a lot faster?

They also split and peel a lot so any strengthening remedies are more than welcome.

Included some pictures so you can see what I mean!

Thanks for helping






_After my evening shower - all clear and soft_







_In the morning - nice and white_


----------

